# Server porn



## Robert (Mar 6, 2015)

Following up on the Stack Exchange thread, was wondering if anyone else had some cool pics of rack build outs. To start things off here's a rack we operate in Dallas:


----------



## AshleyUK (Mar 6, 2015)

Robert said:


> Following up on the Stack Exchange thread, was wondering if anyone else had some cool pics of rack build outs. To start things off here's a rack we operate in Dallas:



Did you run out of White cables? Looks very neat, and then the 3 red cables in the Foundry switch


----------



## Robert (Mar 6, 2015)

AshleyUK said:


> Did you run out of White cables? Looks very neat, and then the 3 red cables in the Foundry switch


Yeah when we installed those 4 boxes we ran out. :/

It's only IPMI so at some point we'll switch them out.


----------



## Munzy (Mar 6, 2015)

What is the server with the fiber?


----------



## ItsChrisG (Mar 6, 2015)

Here's a rack about 75% from completion, still need to tidy up the power cables but we have more machines being installed so waiting on them to arrive.

Front:



Rear:


----------



## Robert (Mar 7, 2015)

Munzy said:


> What is the server with the fiber?


ServerCrate storage VPS node.


----------

